# im just a amature



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well guys here is a few pics of my latest. 

















































and my 58 impala
























and will post pics of the 54 ford i just finished later tonight.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man your good bro. I like your stuff. Keep um coming


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks guys for all the kind words. i have the 58 painted and some interior pieces painted. its nothing fancy but just a simple build.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Your pertty good homie. Welcome to the posting game.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks i have been on here for awhile.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's why I said "the posting game". Not to the site. LOL. With only 7 post you new to the posting game.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well here is the 54 and the 58.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh hell man u really good. Your BMF and style is great lookin. I'm diging it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice builds,welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wow nice rides bro!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice work!!! I like the builds:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Amateur my @$$, you got some bench time under your belt! Great builds!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well i have been building models since i was 9 and im 29 now. but didnt really get into the detail stuff until like last year. but with every model i try something new. and i try to scratch build everything that i can. and thanks again guys for all the kind words.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice work ROCKIN! welcome the LIL


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean work homie! just keep them builds coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.should have my 58 done next week and already got started on my 48 Chevy.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Tonioseven said:


> _*Amateur my @$$, you got some bench time under your belt! Great builds!! :thumbsup:*_


Exactly great work !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice builds I like the flame throwers on the merc


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

my 48 that's in the works.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

What's a bomb without split exhaust. Lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet work!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

that 54 for is freakin sweet


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice bomb homie.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Trying to scratch build a swamp cooler and rear window blinds.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those 2 things would look pimp on that.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Still have some trimming to do but what u guys think?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rockin562 said:


> View attachment 524319
> 
> Still have some trimming to do but what u guys think?


I tried rear window blinds awhile ago,they didnt come out as good as yours


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Things guys for all the kind words. I'm just trying to keep up with all of u.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

rockin562 said:


> well here is the 54 and the 58.



great work bro. keep it them pic.s comming.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Rock, I dunno, but your cars look pretty good


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

rockin562 said:


> well guys here is a few pics of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to steal your flamethrower trick,I like how you wired it,sweet!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got the trunk cut


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

And got the stance. Now time to start painting parts.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: really good..


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

updates. i almost have the 58 done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

​DAMN!!! LOOKS HOT!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

that 58 is bad ass!! nice work!!! you use a whole sheet for it?! thats a LOT of chrome!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

lol no its the lowrider edition so the only foil work i had to do is around the front and rear window.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

58 looks real good man.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well guys i couldnt stand looking at the stance so i changed it up really fast.....


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok guys its done for now. I will add more detail to the hydro pumps later. And the pumps are scratch built.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

rockin562 said:


> well guys i couldnt stand looking at the stance so i changed it up really fast.....


Looks good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice work homie


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well guys I have the air ride stuff in the trunk of the 47 Chevy and mocking up the swamp cooler.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

X 2


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

got some new projects. thanks again bigdog323.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rockin562 said:


> got some new projects. thanks again bigdog323.


:thumbsup:  :drama:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

58 impala hubcaps and tires just seem to fit so right.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

great builds bro you got skills keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks guys for all the kind words. it keeps me building.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Stock frame for the cameo







Step notched rear and working on a 4 link. I have the engine painted and working on the body work.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn bro that was quick :wow: keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice build's!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. This truck is going slow because I haven't daughter for the weekend so spending time with her. But I did get the grill all cut out to give it a more realistic look and should be able to have it painted tomorrow and all the suspension done tonight.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man you are quick,nice work!Like to see the pics as you're doing the bed,are you keeping the floor of the inside of the bed?


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes I am keeping the floor just going to raise it.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh and I will try to take pics as I'm going but when I get in the zone its even hard for me to st.op to eat. Lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool,I'm gonna doing the same with the 50 Chevy.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well the bed is all glued together but the floor. Will have the interior painted and together tonight and body in primer in a few.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice job,I was wanting to see how this was done,thanks bro


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just glued the sides and front panel and got it all square and then say everything in place to see where the floor will sit. I hope that helps at all.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well guys its been awhile but jumping back into it. Here's a 67 olds 442 I'm building. Suicided the doors, hood, and trunk. Cut sunroof. I also scratch built some swivel seats. And a few shades of purple is going to be the color with some supreme wheel. I will post up more pics.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

. Interior idea


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

67 looks good homie.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well i got the itch to build again.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That truck looks sweet.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks man. going to try my hardest to have it painted by Monday.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

nice bro:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Loving that truck,looks familiar in fact I followed your pic for mine,but it ain't done


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sick


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. was hoping to get the truck painted today but instead i painted my girlfriends 1:1 jeep cherokee satin black for her and changed a throttle position sensor instead. and i dis get the 67 olds 442 out of the closet so will be working on that too. oh and will have a few new builds started soon.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well guys my girl bought me 2 new models And couldn't wait to start on them so here they are. a 57 belair and a 64 impala .


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

loving the builds up in here bro, keep it up.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

rockin562 said:


> well i got the itch to build again.


 dope


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

rockin562 said:


> well i got the itch to build again.


BUMP :naughty:


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

well the engine is almost done for the 64 Im finishing wiring the distributor and made my first throttle return spring. gotta attach the other side of it.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Engine for the 57 belair


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Bad ass job rockin562..........keep it up bro......we close by, im from the 323 area.........


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely detailed homie


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im just trying to catch up to all of u!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## project1966 (Jun 12, 2013)

How did u put the skirts on the truck damn thats clean


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

those skirts where easy. i wanted the molded skirt look to give it a kustom look so i just made a pattern of the wheel opening and cut some plastic and glued them on and filled in any seam.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

its been awhile but here is what i have going on.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Almost finished with this 59


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good,fam!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Not perfect but Calling it done


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

still got more to do


----------

